# 3 gallon tank! (Cycle or no?)



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You should always cycle a tank. No matter what. There are things you can do to speed up a cycle, such as cramming it full of plants, borrowing filter media from a cycled tank, adding ammonia each day until the cycle breaks, or even buying a product like *Bio-Spira*. Worst thing you can do is add the fish without being prepared. Check out a couple articles on cycling. The size of the tank doesn't matter, except the fact a little bit of ammonia is a lot more deadly in a smaller sized tank.

http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_newtank.htm
http://www.bestfish.com/breakin.html
Here's an article with bettas at the limelight:
http://www.aquariumadvice.com/forums/f15/cycling-betta-tank-49456.html


P.S. Welcome to the planted tank.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

LOL I love bettas, too. They're such gorgeous fish! :icon_mrgr

In your shoes, I'd use a filter. You don't want a strong filter, as bettas don't like too much water movement. A tiny HOB (hang on back) like a Palm or Azoo would work, or a small sponge or in-tank filter... there's numerous filter options availabe for nano tanks these days. An established filter can really help maintain water quality. I'd be sure to include at least a little biomedia in the filter.

I'd plan to change 50% of the water each week if you get a filter.

If you don't get a filter, then you'll need to do water changes much more frequently, at least 2x-3x a week.

If you don't cycle the tank at all, I'd plan to change some water every day. About a gallon a day would ensure that the water stays good and clean, especially if you're conscientious about cleaning up any uneaten food (you can use a little airline tubing siphon for that). If you've got the tank stuffed with healthy live plants, you may get by with just 3x a week... except then the plants will suffer from lack of nutrients after a while.

Cycling the tank does make life easier in the long run.


----------



## SnailGirl (Oct 19, 2009)

so, i should cycle it. for how long? i was really most likely gonna get 5 gallons. how often should i change the water with that? and i dont get the % thing... how would i know how much is how much? thanks for the welcome!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I eyeball it for water changes... 50% is 1/2 the tank, 30% is 1/3 the tank and so on. Doesn't have to be exact by any means. 

Cycling a tank usually takes at least a 2-4 weeks. Read through some of the links Sara (sewingalot) gave you. :thumbsup:


----------

